# Bright Green Stain Around Poop



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Jesse sleeps on top of the china cabinet, so I line his areas with white paper towels.
Many of his poops, develop a bright green liquid stain around them. 
I am starting to worry & was wondering if any of you have ever noticed this with your pigeons? Thanks.

Phyll


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Phyll,

I'm sorry Jesse's poop is cause for concern.

I did a quick search under BRIGHT GREEN POOP, and what I've read it can mean starvation, which I doubt in Jesse's case, or change in diet or other.

Any other symptoms that you notice, how is he acting, how does he feel when you pick him up,have you looked in his beak? 

If it continues I would have a fecal done. 

Other then that I would try probiotics, garlic, and ACV, Neem oil...just to name a few and a drop of sovereign silver in his water. That might just take care of it.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Phyll, sorry to read of your concerns. Like Treesa, I think it wouldn't hurt to have a fecal done - just to be on the safe side. One thing we try to do is weigh our pigeons fairly often. To me that is one of the best ways to see if something is going on with them.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Thank you, Treesa & Maggie.

Jesse seems fine & is doing his little "Jesse" things. For about a week, his poop was light green, which was really starting to worry me.
Yesterday, the poop was darker, but I thought I would ask about this strange bright green stain.
That's been happening for quite a while now. He hasn't lost any weight.

If anyone has an idea as to what could be causing the stain around his poop, please let me know. Thanks.

Phyll


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, it's certainly not uncommon for bile to leach out into white paper when a poop sits on it for awhile. Unie's poop runs the gamut from lighter green to dark green to watery to more solid, all depending on what she's focusing on eating today (it seems to change). I think she sometimes drinks more because she's bored, too.

Pidgey


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Thank you, Pidgey.
I was hoping that at least a few members would say they had seen the same thing with their pigeons, & that they
were fine.
What worries me, is that Jesse has been sleeping on top of the china cabinet for years & has always pooped on white paper towels. His diet has not changed. There was never a ring, maybe a small stain where the poop sat.
This has been happening for weeks & weeks, & I'm praying it's nothing serious.

Jesse's poop will be tested tomorrow.

Phyll


----------



## solly (Jul 18, 2005)

my pigeons live in a shed with an attached aviary.i've been out to do a major clean today which is only done once a week due to lack of timeand the piles of poop under perches are always bright green lately.they have a constant food supply and are wormed and are all fat and apparently healthy-should i be worried??


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad you are going to have his fecal done, Phyll.

Solly....you might do the same thing if it continues.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I read the thread "what poops really mean" and getting the skinny on 'shinola' was very helpful for me. Shortly after that I began dropping a little silver into the bath water dishes because they drink out of that, too. Perhaps a little poop from their dirty little claws gets washed off in the water, grows some bacteria and wahlah, you have too much bacteria in the dove system. So african bay oil and silver dropped into the water once a week and odd poops are a thing of the past. Could this be going on with your pigeon? I leave a bathing dish in there every day because they like splashing so much, and because from my chicken raising days it was commonly supposed to help keep the humidity in the pen (and under the hen) right for egg hatching. Too dry and the chick dies from drying out in the egg, so it is important for the hen to be wet sometimes.

Wetness being the main medium for bacterial growth, it's a big cycle.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I usually put some apple cider vinegar in the bath, just to get them squeaky clean and help impliment good gut bacteria at the same time. My birds bathe about three to four days a week.

I do use colloidal silver on a bird when there is an issue of bacterial infection, but don't use it randomly.


----------



## solly (Jul 18, 2005)

My shed has been getting a bit wet inside cos of the really wet weather could this have caused bacteria?What does a faecal sample test for ??


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Jesse's poop was classified as "healthy," thank God. My mind is somewhat relieved, but I sure wish I knew what was causing the green stain. 
At the hospital, one of the experts told me that the pigeons she cares for, also poop on white paper towels, but she had never seen what I had described. No one could give me a reason for it.
I am going to try not to worry TOO much, while I continue to pray that my Jesse is in good health, & that he remains in good health. 

Solly ~ among other things, a fecal test can detect coccidia, yeast & parasites.

Phyll


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Phyll,

Thank you for the update, I'm glad to hear his fecal came out clean. What all was Jesse's poop tested for?

A little R & R for "mom" will help keep her from worrying and I will keep Jesse in my prayers.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Yey! So glad to hear Jesse is ok as far as poop test!
Also will pray that you guys will do well and that the poops will return to normal!
Blessing to you and yours also, Solly


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

> At the hospital, one of the experts told me that the pigeons she cares for, also poop on white paper towels, but she had never seen what I had described. No one could give me a reason for it.


Phyll,

At least one of my long-term pigeons have produced the same green stain on paper towels (often the stain turns up not on the first layer of towelling but on the layer underneath); fecals and stains have been normal also.

Jennifer


----------

